# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  تصليح ايمي وفك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ i747

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم في البدء نعمل root للجهاز ببرنامج  kingo root   ثم نعمل imei repair         unlock

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم اخي_

----------


## Hanash1

[FONT=""][COLOR=""][SIZE=""]شكرا[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]

----------

